# doesn't seem to be working



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone know of an effective way to treat comedones? I've been washing, it's only a small area to treat, his tail 2-3 times a week and it seems to clear up a bit. But on a day that I don't wash it, they come back and that part of the tail is black again. I feel like were going nowhere with this. I've been using Pyoben medicated shampoo. We've been at this for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I can ask at work if anyone knows of any other shampoos that might work.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

werecatrising said:


> I can ask at work if anyone knows of any other shampoos that might work.


I've also been looking online for alternatives and not finding much other than flushing with shampoos. Would it do any harm if, say, I treated his tail for about 4-5 days in a row? I've been told that benzoyl peroxide can dry out the skin.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I've been told that benzoyl peroxide can dry out the skin.


THis is absolutely true. I remember using Clearasil on zits when I was in jr high. A giant festering zit on my nose would have been better than the scaly lizard look I ended up with as a result of the Clearasil (main ingredient is benzoyl peroxide). 

And that's all the help I can give you in this thread. :sad: But I hope you find a good solution.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Tea tree oil may work well on it. It's worth a try.


----------

